# ‘70s Yamaha Studio Lord (Les Paul) - $600 w/hsc - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Says he’s looking to trade for a MIM Tele or Epi LP Custom, but says will sell for $600 if they can’t find the right trade.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Price a bit on the high side for a bolt on neck. `


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I just bought a '77 SL650 for $700 and that version is set neck.


----------



## YammyV (Apr 23, 2019)

danielSunn0))) said:


> I just bought a '77 SL650 for $700 and that version is set neck.


I'm jealous - where did you buy it? I almost bought an SL700 last year, and I hesitated and 2 hours later it was gone.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’d like to know what the ‘80s Gibson bridge pickup is, might make this a decent deal after all.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Might be a hollow top as well. I dont see a seam. If you are ok with that have at 'er.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

YammyV said:


> I'm jealous - where did you buy it? I almost bought an SL700 last year, and I hesitated and 2 hours later it was gone.


I got it from a buddy of mine who was selling off some stuff. It's a definite keeper!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> Price a bit on the high side for a bolt on neck. `


I dont fully understand this...so...are fender guitars priced high?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> I dont fully understand this...so...are fender guitars priced high?


I think from the purely manufacturing side of things, they certainly are. It’s the easiest thing to build, as evidenced by the plethora of parts casters assembled by almost anyone.
I would think it should be: neck through>set neck>bolt on.
but reality often differs.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I think from the purely manufacturing side of things, they certainly are. It’s the easiest thing to build, as evidenced by the plethora of parts casters assembled by almost anyone.
> I would think it should be: neck through>set neck>bolt on.
> but reality often differs.


So then...why are there no on going complaints on here about fender prices...to throw a comment like that around, in reality, theres more expensive bolt on guitars out there
I have a bolt on univox LP copy that sounds and plays great...i find it a lot better than most set neck epiphones...but looking at the price difference...i would be wrong


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> So then...why are there no on going complaints on here about fender prices...to throw a comment like that around, in reality, theres more expensive bolt on guitars out there
> I have a bolt on univox LP copy that sounds and plays great...i find it a lot better than most set neck epiphones...but looking at the price difference...i would be wrong



I think it's more of a multi-faceted issue. A couple big reasons why a bolt-on LP copy are seen as lesser quality is because, 
1) A LP in general is seen as a set-neck guitar. Now, obviously there's always exceptions to the rule, but if you were to take a poll here, or even on another forum, asking people that if they think of a LP - do they think of a bolt-on or set neck construction, the overwhelming majority will say set neck. That perception does matter in the sales market, whether that's fair or not is a separate matter.
2) In regard to LP copy or "lawsuit era" guitars, generally speaking the bolt-on models were the cheaper lower end models. That's not to say there's no good lower end models, your Univox could be the exception to this general rule. Yamaha in particular makes it easy because their models coincide the higher numerical value with higher quality made guitars. Alongside being a bolt-on they are generally also made with bargain woods, lesser quality hardware, less frills like binding/etc, and less attention to detail. 
In this regard alone I find it unfair to compare a guitar like this to a Fender, given that since Fender's inception they were mostly a bolt-on guitar, and just like their Squire's, so too are their custom shop guitars bolt-on neck.

A lot of it to me seems like perception and legacy anyway. American Fender prices get to be what they are because they are American made Fender's first and foremost. Just like how you can find a fantastic Univox copy or Mexican made Fender, you can also find a terrible Fender that retails for $2000+, albeit it's less likely, but not impossible.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had an early 90s Epi bolt LP, Korean made, that in all respects was a well made great playing guitar. Up to a certain price point, why not.


----------

